# Woodstock Fireview - DIY Hearth - Secondary Burn



## HearthKB (Oct 19, 2008)

My DIY hearth pad is almost complete (need to cap the front and put molding on the right wall). This was my first tile job so be gentle when critiquing it. Woodstock Fireview is installed. Saw my first secondary burn in person. What a cool site to see! Got the stove up to 450 degrees on the stove top with only two splits and a couple of small chunks. Started the fire at 7:00pm and came downstairs at 4:00am to red hot coals. I can only imagine the burn time with a loaded firebox! So far, I'm very pleased with my purchase. 

Here is my Hearth Pad:


















Here is my YouTube video of the secondary burn: 




-KB-


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing to apologize about with the hearth, it looks great! Nice color coordination with the stove too. You'll have to post a finished beauty shot in the Pictures forum for Craig when it's all done. 

But the secondary burn picture is the best. Great shot.

PS: I fixed your youtube link. If you go to edit your post you can see the mod.


----------



## InTheRockies (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree, very nice job on the hearth.  That's a beautiful stove, too.  You're set for whatever old man winter throws at you.


----------



## HearthKB (Oct 19, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Nothing to apologize about with the hearth, it looks great! Nice color coordination with the stove too. You'll have to post a finished beauty shot in the Pictures forum for Craig when it's all done.
> 
> But the secondary burn picture is the best. Great shot.
> 
> PS: I fixed your youtube link. If you go to edit your post you can see the mod.



Thanks BeGreen! I had the stove painted the custom Honey-Glo Brown to match the decor of the room.  Then I found those great tiles that have a hint of that color plus some grey in them to match the soapstone.  I just don't know what I want to do in front of the hearth yet.  Oak or Tile. Decisions, decisions.... 

Thanks InThe Rockies!  Bring on the winter.  I'm ready for it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

That is a fine job with the hearth. Looks great.

That also was a good idea to take the video of the burn. Having a slow dial-up here that is out of my possibilities and I'm happy someone finally did it. Even those pictures took a long, long time to get up on the screen but I'm glad I looked. 

That stove surely looks different with that paint job too. Really changes it a lot.

You will enjoy that stove for many, many moons. Congratulations.


----------



## jbroich (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the custom paint job! Very classy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2008)

First rate job and very nice looking.


----------



## Todd (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice install. I like the stove color, wish I had the same. Glad someone showed off the great light show you get with this stove. Most people don't realize it's possible with a cat stove. Looks like your all set for cold weather.


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 19, 2008)

You made a very nice install!

And you made an excellent recording of the secondary burn.  I enjoyed that.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

HearthKB said:
			
		

> My DIY hearth pad is almost complete (need to cap the front and put molding on the right wall). This was my first tile job so be gentle when critiquing it. Woodstock Fireview is installed. Saw my first secondary burn in person. What a cool site to see! Got the stove up to 450 degrees on the stove top with only two splits and a couple of small chunks. Started the fire at 7:00pm and came downstairs at 4:00am to red hot coals. I can only imagine the burn time with a loaded firebox! So far, I'm very pleased with my purchase.
> -KB-



Great job on the hearth and really nice stove!! Be proud of your work on that hearth.. It looks professional to me!

Ray


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice!!
Beautiful colors


----------



## woodburn (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful!  I can't believe the burntime you got out of it with such little wood.  That is amazing.  I'm curious to know how long you will get out of a fully loaded box.


----------



## Todd (Oct 22, 2008)

He will get consistent 10-12 hour burn times with full loads of good dry hardwood and an occasional 16-20 hour burn where you can still have some coals left over to rekindle.


----------



## woodburn (Oct 22, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> He will get consistent 10-12 hour burn times with full loads of good dry hardwood and an occasional 16-20 hour burn where you can still have some coals left over to rekindle.



Then why on Earth am I getting such pathetic burns (5 hrs down to red hot coals) from my Avalon Arbor?  I am using seasoned Red Oak.  I do everything right.  I don't get it!


----------



## Tim IA (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks very nice for sure!!  I'm actually planning my hearth right now and have a fireview sitting in the crate in the family room!!  It's getting cold and need it installed.  What are the dimensions of your hearth?  Mine is going to be very similar in size I have a feeling to yours.  I think 8 inches in front of stove is required and I am leaning towards doing 12 inches in front.  What do you have?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Oct 22, 2008)

woodburn said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be many reasons like too much draft, leaky gaskets, burning techniques. Keep at it, it takes some trial and error learning a new stove.


----------



## HearthKB (Oct 22, 2008)

Tim IA said:
			
		

> Looks very nice for sure!!  I'm actually planning my hearth right now and have a fireview sitting in the crate in the family room!!  It's getting cold and need it installed.  What are the dimensions of your hearth?  Mine is going to be very similar in size I have a feeling to yours.  I think 8 inches in front of stove is required and I am leaning towards doing 12 inches in front.  What do you have?
> 
> Thanks



I made my hearth a little larger than it had to be.  I went with 60"x60".  I also had the stove installed further away from the walls than it had to be.  I figured the extra clearance for safety won't hurt and it gives me extra room to load the logs on the side.

I have 16" in front of the stove.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 22, 2008)

Well Done!


----------



## woodburn (Oct 25, 2008)

Reese Eshun said:
			
		

> woodburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a pellet version, but I have the woodburner.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 17, 2008)

I keep telling myself i'm gonna buy a PE summit. But you guys and these stoves are starting to tempt me to break the bank!!


----------



## HearthKB (Dec 17, 2008)

You won't regret the purchase of a Woodstock Fireview.  Beautiful and Efficient.  I say go for it!


----------



## lexybird (Dec 18, 2008)

wow that is simply beautiful .classy elegance meets practicality


----------



## 67ref (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice, that's all I can say, very nice!
Kudos to you my man, job well done.

Enjoy with great warmth!


----------

